
EU’s highest court declares UK surveillance powers illegal - Turukawa
https://www.ft.com/content/f847f522-c761-11e6-8f29-9445cac8966f
======
merricksb
Active discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13228162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13228162)

